# No One Deserves To Be Raped’: South African Law Student Kills Herself Months After She Was Assaulted



## Kindheart (Aug 6, 2018)

Very sad news. RIP princess

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tudent-kills-months-assaulted-university.html


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 6, 2018)

This is unfortunate.  There are no details of the aftermath of her rape in the story i.e., was anybody caught.  Someone in the comments said the university is protecting the rapist  but they could just be talking.


----------



## nysister (Aug 11, 2018)

How heartbreaking!

Rest in Power dear girl.


----------



## nycutiepie (Aug 17, 2018)

Very sad.  RIP dear child


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 25, 2018)

Wow...Smdh RIP


----------

